# Création d'interface Java avec Interface Builder



## Gwenhiver (30 Novembre 2001)

Est-ce qu'il est possible de créer une interface graphique dans Interface Builder, et de l'exporter sous forme de code source "Pure Java" ?
Je ne cherche pas à écrire une application Cocoa en Java, mais bien à créer une application Java utilisable avec la MRJ, et je me dis qu'il y a peut-être moyen d'exploiter Interface Builder pour la construction de l'interface.


----------



## Gwenhiver (2 Décembre 2001)

Salut Gwen !

Désolé, mais tu ne peux pas exporter du code Java depuis Interface Builder. Tu vas être obligé d'utiliser un autre logiciel, par exemple Forte. C'est fait par Sun, complètement en Java.


----------



## Gwenhiver (2 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Tu vas être obligé d'utiliser un autre logiciel, par exemple Forte. C'est fait par Sun, complètement en Java.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




C'est dommage Je crois que je vais me contenter de taper le code pour faire mon interface, alors. C'est un petit truc, et puis je n'ai pas trop confiance dans les applications Java. C'est lent, c'est pas aussi bien intégré à Aqua qu'on veut bien le dire. Enfin, merci quand même


----------



## Floppy (2 Décembre 2001)

Au secours. Gwen a trop fait de MacG et il est devenu schizo


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Décembre 2001)

Pauvre Gwen !

Note que l'on ne t'avais pas oublié, simplement ta question sortait apparamment du domaine de nos compétences c'est tout.

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Décembre 2001)

Un petit addendum, 
je suppose que tu y est deja, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, est tu inscrit à la liste
java-dev 
du site Apple ?

Je te donne l'adresse zokazou :
http://lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo 

Cordialement


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Didier Guillion:
*Un petit addendum, je suppose que tu y est deja, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, est tu inscrit à la liste java-dev du site Apple ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nope, j'suis pas inscrit Je fais du Java juste pour un TP, en fait. Alors, il n'y a pas réellement de difficultés liées au Mac, et puis ça doit être un peu les bases quand même.
Ceci dit, j'écris un truc en Cocoa, et c'est vrai que les archives des listes d'Apple ou de l'OmniGroup sont bien utiles

Thanks, quand même


----------

